# Blade length for 20" Rockwell Model 28-350 bandsaw



## tgogary (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a Rockwell 20" bandsaw model 28-350. I ordered a blade based on Dewalt service recommendation of 150". It is to long. I measure at about 141". There is no blade listed in any catalog that I can find for this saw. Does anyone know what the length should be, and where I could purchase one. Gary


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary I looked online at www.sears.com and they stock 2 blades that will fit your saw. They are 140 inches. Most bandsaws have a long ajustment hight, so the 140 should work.


----------



## tgogary (Mar 25, 2008)

Handyman said:


> Gary I looked online at www.sears.com and they stock 2 blades that will fit your saw. They are 140 inches. Most bandsaws have a long ajustment hight, so the 140 should work.


Handyman, So you are saying the exact length does not matter. If you can tension it is all that matters?


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Well To a point NO. this is what I have found in the 20 plus years of owning 2 old band saws and one hobby unit. When I bought my 2 old BS one didnt come with a blade, so I set the tension wheel in the middle of it's travel, and measured it for a blade. Well I couldnt find one that had the same measurement. But I did find one 1" taller and bought it, Fits like a charm and cuts like a razer. My 2 older saws have about 2 inches of travel on the wheel tensioner. So as long as a blade will fit and tighten up with a little extra for blade stretch, buy it, and get back to cutting.

I have an early 50s Delta Rockwell 10" and a middle 50s Craftsman 12" and cheep plactic craftsman 10". The cheep one I got new when I was about 17 years old.


----------



## Paul K (Jan 14, 2008)

Gary
I have a Rockwell 20" also, and I just go to the local shop, (look under saw sharpening in the yellow pages) and have them make me a blade every time. They will make you any size you want. I think most saw sharpening services also sell bandsaw blades, and wide varieties of tooth type, and width. No, it doesn't have to be exact, just something that you can slip on the wheels and adjust to the correct tension. 
paul


----------



## tgogary (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank you one and all.
On another forum I was advised to call Suffolk Machinery Company, maker of Timberwolf blades. One chap got 30 min of advise, discussing the machine and what the machine was to be used to cut. Several of my Hickory Hills Woodworking Club members said Timberwolf was the best. I ordered 2 different blades based on what I have learned. I was lucky enough to get the salesgirl that could only read what was on the product list. That was disappointing but look forward to receiving the blades. My American Black Cherry log is waiting.:yes:


----------

